# ‘Outrage’ over fed EBT push for aliens



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Local lawmakers are fuming over an Obama administration policy promoting welfare and EBT benefits for immigrants, with a "welcome" package and promotional website that encourage new arrivals to take advantage of the nation's generous government largesse.
"I think it's a complete outrage that we're encouraging people coming here to get on public assistance," said state Rep. Shaunna O'Connell, a Taunton Republican who has fought for EBT reform. "We should be encouraging people to be self-sufficient. These programs are rampant with fraud and abuse."
The fight over welfare for recent immigrants is unfolding in Washington, where a group of GOP senators has sent a letter to U.S. Department of Agriculture Secretary Thomas Vilsack demanding answers as to why food stamps and other welfare benefits are being promoted to new immigrants. The agency's Welcome toUSA.gov website includes a comprehensive handbook directing immigrants on how to obtain food stamps, Medicare, disability and other taxpayer-funded aid.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/view/20221119outrage_over_fed_ebt_push_for_aliens/


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Someone's head should be rolling over this!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Come on, like we didn't see this coming! Four more years folks


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you for reelecting them assholes. Dont be surprise when the assclown in charge changes the name of our Country to the United Socialist Republic of America.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Everybody knows what happens when you feed stray animals..


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> SNAP: "Everyone wins when eligible people take advantage of benefits to which they are entitled."


Really? The logic is mind-boggling.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

This has been going on for years. Welcome to the new America madam politician....


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

LGriffin said:


> Really? The logic is mind-boggling.


How does one say such nonsense with a straight face? What do you mean "everyone wins?" Except the people that have jobs!?


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Every democracy in history has fallen. At the beginning they are great and remain so for awhile. Then the elected folks gradually introduce this SHIT (EBT, welfare, sect 8 etc etc) and the system turns into a socialism system which then fails. It's a damn shame, I thought we had a chance at turning things around, not so confident now........*


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> *Every democracy in history has fallen. At the beginning they are great and remain so for awhile. Then the elected folks gradually introduce this SHIT (EBT, welfare, sect 8 etc etc) and the system turns into a socialism system which then fails. It's a damn shame, I thought we had a chance at turning things around, not so confident now........*


Glenn Beck was just on O'Reilly and stated that the US economy WILL collapse within the next 4 years. He said the country will sustain, but there will be a huge shift in politics as the millions of voters who stayed home on November 6th wake up.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I think he's right. I think weve crossed the Rubicon and its going to get really nasty when the govt wont be able to just "produce" money. They are routinely fixing elections now, hell ,they dont even really hide it. They shop the courts to get rulings in their favor (9th circus comes to mind). The only slim chance we have(and its not guarenteed) is if all five conservatives are on the bench for the next 4 years. God help us .


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Glenn Beck was just on O'Reilly and stated that the US economy WILL collapse within the next 4 years. He said the country will sustain, but there will be a huge shift in politics as the millions of voters who stayed home on November 6th wake up.


Beck's predictions are usually right on the money. Scary to think about.

I'm at Jitsu class tonight, and the topic of investments came up. I flat out said, "I'm investing in firearms right now" because I'm pretty sure most of us can see the writing on the wall.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Beck's predictions are usually right on the money. Scary to think about.
> 
> I'm at Jitsu class tonight, and the topic of investments came up. I flat out said, "I'm investing in firearms right now" because I'm pretty sure most of us can see the writing on the wall.


Forget investing in gold, invest in lead.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Glenn Beck was just on O'Reilly and stated that the US economy WILL collapse within the next 4 years. He said the country will sustain, but there will be a huge shift in politics as the millions of voters who stayed home on November 6th wake up.


*Beck is usually right on. The only issue is if Obama MAKES LEGAL all of the illegal imigrants. Will they wipe out the voters who stayed home this time around? People will still want their free handouts.......*


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> *Beck is usually right on. The only issue is if Obama MAKES LEGAL all of the illegal imigrants. Will they wipe out the voters who stayed home this time around? People will still want their free handouts.......*


Even so, there's only so much to go around. Eventually, the government will have given out everything we have, there will be nothing left to give. Then watch the animals freak out. We are in for some crazy shit for sure. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I'd increase my exceptions to near 1099 status, and pay in at the end, not let them get any money from me throughout the year.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Fuck paying taxes all together. If we got enough people to hold out we might be able to create some change, but fear of the IRS and disobeying keeps everyone in line. We feed this monster, we should be in control.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

He has to pay them back somehow for their votes. Too bad we have to pay for it.


----------

